# Coca-Cola!



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Had a bucket full of Coke cans sitting in the barn door Saturday.
The bees found it and there must have been a few hundred all
afternoon. I assume they liked the sugar content. So, what in Coke 
is "bad" for my bees? Is it OK to feed it to them on purpose?


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Read the ingredients on the can(s) . . .

Are you willing to put that into their bodies?

Shame on you if you even considered it!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Must be real dry in the desert where you live. Normally HONEY bees won't fool with scavaging. That is what Yellow Jackets do.

I have not tried the coke that they sell today but in th eearly 1980's you could put a tough cut of flank steak in a bowl pour coke to cover it and the coke would start eating the steak to the point it would be half gone in 24 hours. A old car raceing buddy filled a froze from rush stick trans mission with coke for a week and was able to turn all the shafts by hand afterwards.

 Al


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Wednesday nite it rained 3 1/2 inches and by 10 AM the bees were back
looking for those drink cans! Other than water, Coke is largely corn syrup.
Some caffeine and flavor. Corn syrup is healthier for a human than white
refined sugar, and I know people who feed bees sugar water. So, as they
hunted the stuff down a hundred yards, they must like it. Just wondered 
if it would hurt them.


----------



## Fat Man (Mar 9, 2011)

DavidUnderwood said:


> Corn syrup is healthier for a human than white refined sugar,


They're about equal.


----------



## Convoy (Dec 2, 2012)

the only thing I can think of is the acid they add to it,

On a side note one of the horses loves coke to the point he'll grab a bottle from you and up end it - can't figure that one out either.


----------

